# The Ruthin Merida 100k marathon



## Simeon Jones (3 Feb 2009)

Is there anyone out there who's done the 100k with any useful tips (other than the obvious GET BLOODY FIT), or who lives in the north Wales area who fancies a bit of serious training with a local.


----------



## RedBike (3 Feb 2009)

I thought Ruthin was in September!
You've got a while to train for that. 

Just ride regularly and you'll do it!


----------



## trio25 (4 Feb 2009)

I did it in 2007, good event I enjoyed it! Rode with my OH and we got each other through the hard periods. It's a hard day but worth it, worth working on mental strength as when everyone else seems to be turning right for the 75km its easy to go with them as oppose to left for the 100km!


----------

